# Such a thing as a blueberry peach fruit wine?



## jojoeastcoast (Sep 27, 2009)

So I've been obsessed with this forum since I found it last night. Suddenly I'm convinced I should make a blueberry fruit wine, as my father is a blueberry grower/farmer. Now... My favourite preserve of all time is blueberry peach... And I wondered if I could make that combo into a wine. I did a search, but it seems to never have been attempted? Perhaps there is a reason for this???

Someone talk me out of this please!


----------



## Huh? (Sep 27, 2009)

I would recommend you make the blueberry and peach wines separately then blend them together to get the taste you desire. Don't blend them all together all at once. Use measured quantities of each until you achieve the taste your seeking.


----------



## Nubz (Sep 28, 2009)

anything can be made if you like the way it tastes

wouldn't matter if you made the 2 wines seperate
just add the 2 together to your taste and ferment it


----------



## Leanne (Sep 28, 2009)

I have never let anything stop me using any strange combinations of fruits to have a go. If it doesn't work out I'll use it for blending later.
Blueberries have a strong flavour so you may want to be a bit top heavy on the peach side of this wine.
Give it a go. Who knows. It might be great.


----------



## Malkore (Sep 28, 2009)

Someone here makes potato wine...so your combo definitely has possibilities!


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

I made Strawberry / Mango its bottled and taste great.

Just started Carrot wine last week and Blackberry wine today

Aging;

Pineapple
Peach
Pear
Orange / mango
Apple-Peach-Passion Fuit


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good source of information for getting step-by-step directions and explanations for making fruit wine?


----------



## St Allie (Sep 29, 2009)

I've used the recipes on this site with good results.

http://www.wine-making-guides.com/peach_wine.html

what I can suggest is that you nip down to your local library and borrow some books on the subject. I've picked up a few second hand books around the place and they are a great resource to have handy.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2009)

jojoeastcoast,

1 WORD.. HERE !
Look in the "Recipe" section here. That would be a good starting point. Once you know what you will make come back here and ask if anyone made that fruit wine.
Simple...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 29, 2009)

Malkore said:


> Someone here makes potato wine...so your combo definitely has possibilities!



someone else makes green tomato, 2 types of basil, raspberry chipotle and pecan wine. they've go to be NUTS! lol


I agree with Huh?. make them separate. then blend. this way, if you mess one up, you still have the other. trying to get juices and flavors right in the beginning isn't near as easy as getting a 1 cup clear measuring device and finding how many "parts" works best. you get to taste it a few times to boot!


----------



## TB1 (Sep 29, 2009)

You should be alright. Just look up the recipe for each an combine them. and put the additives that each call for per your total gallons, if both have the same don't double the additives or anything like that. 

I have made cherry/strawberry and it was great. Also have a recipe that's called Clean The Freezer that calls for a verity of fruit, and it has always turned very nice as well.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah yes, I have looked through the recipe section. I guess I'm looking for more basic info... like why add what when... but I'm sure all that info is here as well. I just have more research to do!

After looking at the peach and blueberry recipes, I think it would be easier for me to start with just the blueberry... after all, plentiful wild blueberries are free for me and no need for pitting and all that!

Is it ok to halve a recipe? Will the extra space in the primary fermenter (5-gallon) be a problem? Also, is the airlock necessary with a snap-down lid on the primary? I think I do have a smaller glass carboy than the one I use for kit-making kicking around somewhere... not sure how many gallons, I'll have to check!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 1, 2009)

It wont be any fun making less than 5 gallons when you have them at your disposal. If you get it down and want to make a bunch, as long as you got a supply, a new Rubbermaid Trash can makes a great primary 15 gallons or more depending of course on the size. I envy some of you who have so much access to fruit. We don't grow fruit here although they have been doing alot of research at UAF on developing an apple tree that will grow in the sub arctic, they made headway this summer by crossing some sort of apple with a Siberian Crabapple, and actually produced fruit, so maybe one day we will be able to get hoards of apples. We do however have lots of wild berries, I didn't do so good picking this year, so my cranberries and raspberries will become liqeur and not wine. Last year the bears ate all the berries, this year the moose.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, we are lucky to have lots of access to fruit throughout the summer and fall here! It's more of a space issue for me... I really don't have the space for a large primary fermenter like that. The blueberry wine recipe here suggests splitting the berries up into two 6-gallon primaries, and I am curious as to whether I could just split the recipe and use one primary. I DO happen to have two primaries though, so maybe I should just go for it. I will be needing a 2nd glass carboy though... And my 1st one is slotted for my currently fermenting kit, so it will be Christmas at the earliest for me to get it started... 

You know, I'll probably just grow impatient and start another kit!

My sister lives in Whitehorse, YT... not sure how the climate differs from Fairbanks where its further north... Her husband has been researching colder climate gardens. He's built huge raised beds and uses LOTS of compost, plus a green house I believe. He has one plot for their family and another large one he's letting the community use. Very successful to date!

I've visited a few summers ago... absolutely gorgeous region!


----------



## TB1 (Oct 1, 2009)

jojoeastcoast said:


> Is it ok to halve a recipe? Will the extra space in the primary fermenter (5-gallon) be a problem? Also, is the airlock necessary with a snap-down lid on the primary? I think I do have a smaller glass carboy than the one I use for kit-making kicking around somewhere... not sure how many gallons, I'll have to check!


 You can halve multiply and divide the recipes as needed.

You will be needing extra space in the primary anyway. The fruit will form a cap on top of the liquid and with fermentation the extra space is needed or you will have a mess on your hands.

In the primary during fermentation airlock is not really necessary the main thing is to keep the bugs out of it. I just lay the lid on top. some people cover with cloth. At this stage the wine is being protected by a blanket of Co2 that its producing. 

Blueberry wine is very Good and more than worth doing. I have made it several times.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, good to know!

Now in the carboy... extra head space is not a good thing, correct?


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh - and would it be a problem if I did snap the lid down on the primary?? I have to keep my primary in my kitchen area, and its accessible by my toddler... a loose lid is a disaster waiting to happen. I understand I would be opening it daily to push the fruit bag down, so would it get enough O2 that way?


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2009)

jojoeastcoast said:


> Oh - and would it be a problem if I did snap the lid down on the primary?? I have to keep my primary in my kitchen area, and its accessible by my toddler... a loose lid is a disaster waiting to happen. I understand I would be opening it daily to push the fruit bag down, so would it get enough O2 that way?


You want and need head space in the primary. Just lay the lid on top. The must needs oxygen to do a better job.
I would suggest to raise the fermenter out of reach of your toddler.


----------



## TB1 (Oct 1, 2009)

jojoeastcoast said:


> Thanks, good to know!
> 
> Now in the carboy... extra head space is not a good thing, correct?



That is correct




jojoeastcoast said:


> Oh - and would it be a problem if I did snap the lid down on the primary?? I have to keep my primary in my kitchen area, and its accessible by my toddler... a loose lid is a disaster waiting to happen. I understand I would be opening it daily to push the fruit bag down, so would it get enough O2 that way?



Should work just fine. Just try to get as much splashing/ surface breakage as possible to ensure better O2 transfer into the must


----------

